# Durchlauffilter verschiedene Modelle und Marken im Vergleich - Eure Erfahrungen



## Regelwerk (7. März 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

zwecks Neubaus meines Gartenteichs (10m³, etwa 15 größere Goldfische ohne Koibesatz) mit Bachlauf favorisiere ich aktuell:

Option A: *Screenmatic² 60.000* mit UVC-Einheit und AquaMax Eco Premium 16.000
Option B: *BioSmart 36.000* mit UVC Einheit und AquaMax Eco Premium 12.000

Gibt es hier Teichbesitzer die zu einem oder beiden Durchlauffiltern *Erfahrungswerte* besitzen? Bewirkt der Kauf der teureren Screenmatic-Option einen erheblichen *Leistungsunterschied in der Wasserqualität* oder ist der Preis des Screenmatic vor allem einer wartungsärmeren Nutzung geschuldet?

Ich sehe auf Amazon sehr viele *SunSun-Produkte zu Spottpreisen* (im Vergleich zu Oase). Wie sind *eure Erfahrungen* mit SunSun-Durchlauffiltern? Können diese auch nur ansatzweise mit obigen Oase Produkten mithalten? Liegt der günstigere Preis in der ausländischen Produktion oder sind die Filter erheblich primitiver?

Bei Oase habe ich eher das Gefühl, dass ich Qualität erhalte und mich auf die Leistungsangaben verlassen kann. Über SunSun weiß ich wenig. Deshalb wäre ich über jegliches Feedback dankbar.


----------



## teichern (7. März 2019)

Aus eigener Erfahrung würde ich von den o.g. Lösungen Abstand nehmen, selbst für einen 10.000 l Teich, da müßtest Du schon den Oase Screenmatic2 140.000 wählen und da gibt es deutlich bessere Lösungen, die mehr fürs Geld bieten! In diesem Beitrag ist das Thema u.a. sehr ausführlich diskutiert worden:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/oase-biotec-18-upgrade-wechsel-eigenbau.49330/

Wenn Du ohnehin einen neuen Teich anlegst, wären Bodenabläufe und ein Filter in Schwerkraft sicher die beste Lösung. Ob es dann ein konventioneller Filter, Trommel- oder Vliesfilter mit Biologie wird, liegt an Deinem Budget.


----------



## DbSam (7. März 2019)

Hallo Richtlinie,

... wobei ich oben genannten Thread nicht als Musterbeispiel zur Wahl eines Filters definieren würde.
Eher ist dieser Thread ein Beispiel, wie sich die Bereitschaft Geld für sauberes Teichwasser auszugeben ändern kann.
Zwischen einem 22m³ Koi- und einem 10m³ Goldfischteich liegen doch ein paar Welten. Zumal der 22er Beispielteich vor dem Einsatz des neuen Filters nicht grundgereinigt wurde und ebenso die Ungeduld siegte. Wobei: Ein solcher Vlieser an einem 10er Goldfischteich ... Ja, funktioniert auch.  

Anderes Beispiel:
Ich kenne einen Koiteich, welcher mit einem Screenmatic² und nachgelagerter Pflanzenklärstrecke gefiltert wird: 
topklares Wasser und (laut Aussage, nicht selbst gemessen) guten Wasserwerten.

Es kommt immer auf die gesamte Teichgestaltung an, ebenso wie die Technik installiert wird ...
Du wirst hier einige Tipps bezüglich Preis Oase/SunSun/others bekommen, jeder Tipp garniert mit eigenen Erfahrungen und manche nicht von der Hand zu weisen.

In die Betrachtungen würde ich unbedingt auch die Reinigungsfreundlichkeit der Filter mit einbeziehen.
Es gibt Filtersysteme welche man mal nebenbei in Ausgehuniform reinigen kann, bei anderen hüllt man sich besser vorher in Gummiklamotten ein ...

Letzendlich ist es Deine eigene höchstpersönliche Entscheidung und der Bereitschaft "Geld in Höhe von" auszugeben.

Zur Teichanlage kannst Du auch hier mal zur Info nachlesen.
Du siehst, auch dort viele unterschiedliche Tipps/Meinungen/Hinweise ...
Schwierig, dafür gibt es kein Regelwerk ... 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Regelwerk (7. März 2019)

Danke schon einmal für eure Antworten.
Beim studieren der Threads merke ich eine starke Abneigung vieler Schreiber gegenüber Oase/ kommerziellen Produkten und eine Vorliebe gegenüber Eigenbauten (hoffe ich misprepräsentiere niemanden).
Ich muß gestehen, dass ich ungern einen Filtereigenbau starten möchte und eine Fertiglösung vorziehe. Zudem möchte ich vermeiden, dass Teichtechnik sichtbar ist und eine kleine Screenmatic"tonne" (oder ähnliche Produkte) erscheint mir leichter zu verstecken, als Eigenbauten. Außerdem kann ich bei Problemen auf eine Garantie zurückgreifen anstatt Fehlersuche in meinem eventuellen Fehlbau (zwecks mangelnder Expertise) zu betreiben.

Die Durchlauffilter der gängigen Hersteller üben daher für mich persönlich einen gewissen Reiz aus, weshalb ich so sehr an persönlichen Erfahrungen über die Filterleistung von oben beschriebenen Modellen und Herstellern interessiert bin. Immerhin besteht zwischen Option A und B eine mehrere hundert Euro hohe Preisdifferenz und die SunSun-Produkte werden einem ja gar für Apfel und Ei hinterher geschmissen.

Wenn sowohl obige Oase- als auch die billigen SunSun-Systeme völliger Müll sind, bin ich natürlich ebenso dankbar, wenn ich vor dem Kauf gewarnt werde.

Ich hatte gehofft, dass durch entsprechende Befpflanzung und kompletter Stein/Kiesverlegung (Oberfläche für Bakterien) genügend Ökosystem bestünde um einen der obigen Filter ausreichend zu unterstützen.


----------



## teichern (7. März 2019)

Regelwerk schrieb:


> Immerhin besteht zwischen Option A und B eine mehrere hundert Euro hohe Preisdifferenz und die SunSun-Produkte werden einem ja gar für Apfel und Ei hinterher geschmissen.



Wie Du im o.g. Beitrag lesen konntest, hatte ich auch mal diese Idee mit dem SunSun . Wenn Du den Filter mal im Original siehst, verstehst Du den Preisunterschied. Letztendlich ist eigentlich die Frage was Du ausgeben willst. Eine relativ fertige Lösung gibt es auch für ordenltiche Mehrkammerfilter oder Module, aber es kommt auf Dein Budget an und wie Benutzerfreundlich die Anlage sein soll. Für den Preis eines Oase Screenmatic 140000 bekommt man auch einen kleinen TF mit anschließender Biologie, Abfluß und Wasser sind aber sowohl für einen konventionellen als auch TF Voraussetzung, sonst bleibt nur VF und dann wird es wieder teurer.

Bei einem neuen Teich würde ich in jedem Fall auf Schwerkraft mit Bodenabläufen setzten, das spart ungemein an Strom und einen dem Budget angepassten Trommelfilter mit anschließender Biologie. Und lieber gleich die Filterkammer größer bauen, denn bei den Goldfischen bleibt es in der Regel nicht.


----------



## DbSam (7. März 2019)

Hallo Richtlinie,

nur nochmal kurz, dann bin ich still ...


Regelwerk schrieb:


> Beim studieren der Threads merke ich eine starke Abneigung vieler Schreiber gegenüber Oase/ kommerziellen Produkten und eine Vorliebe gegenüber Eigenbauten


Richtig erkannt, das ist hier so ...  

Wie in meinem obigen Beitrag schon angedeutet:
Es liegt in der Natur eines solchen Forums, dass Du hier zu 99% subjektiv gefärbte Tipps bekommen wirst/kannst.
Die Teichianer hier schwören auf verschiedene Arten von Durchlauf- oder Druckfiltern von ebenso diversen Anbietern oder setzen nur auf Selbtbauten.
So gut wie jeder wird die Vorzüge seiner Lösung darstellen und sehr oft kann man die jeweilige Einstellung auch vertreten/nachvollziehen. Das ist zu erwarten und vollkommen normal.

Unterschied zwischen Option A und B:

Frage Deine Geldbörse wo deren Schmerzgrenze liegt

Wie sauber soll Dein Wasser sein, wo liegt dort die Schmerzgrenze?
Und überhaupt: Wie ist Deine persönliche Einstellung? Eher "egal, geht so" oder eher in Richtung penibel?

Schau Dir bitte die Produktvideos zu den von Dir angesprochenen Filtern an und denke Dir den normalen Filterdreck dazu ...


DbSam schrieb:


> Es gibt Filtersysteme welche man mal nebenbei in Ausgehuniform reinigen kann, bei anderen hüllt man sich besser vorher in Gummiklamotten ein ...



Gehe davon aus, dass es im Teich je nach Anlage/Bauart Dreckecken geben kann und wird.
Möchtest Du gleich einen Bodenablauf und einen Skimmer einbauen?
Welche Wasserqualität? Trink-, Dach- oder Brunnenwasser?
Gibt es evtl. viel Laub- oder Nadeleintrag

Planst Du eine Pflanzenklärstrecke o.ä. ein?
Wie sieht überhaupt Deine Teichplanung aus?
Besteht die Gefahr, dass Du Dich mit einem Teich- und/oder Technikvirus infizieren kannst?
Ein Unterschied im Preis muss irgendwoher kommen ... Gut, ein Punkt ist die "Marke". Weitere Punkte wären im Material und der Wartungsfreundlichkeit etc. zu suchen. 

etc. pp.
Ich würde Filtersysteme bevorzugen, welche eine Grobabscheidung installiert haben.
Falls Du sehr penibel sein solltest: Für Deine Teichgröße bietet Oase einen kleinen Trommler an. Aber da ist halt der Clinch zwischen Dir und der Geldbörse vorprogrammiert. Sieger unklar.

All das sind Fragen, welche u.a. auch einen großen Einfluss auf die Wirksamkeit haben.
Ansonsten hast Du sicher schon richtig erkannt, dass man bei solchen Kauffiltern besser immer bei ein, zwei Nummern größer zugreift.

Weiteres:


Regelwerk schrieb:


> und kompletter Stein/Kiesverlegung (Oberfläche für Bakterien)


Gerade davon würde ich absehen, da sich dazwischen immer der Mulm absetzt und sich die Fadenalgen gern auf Steinen ansiedeln ...
Ich würde Dir daher eher zu einem Sand/Lehmgemisch raten.


So, nun überlasse ich den anderen Kämpfern das Feld,  
Gruß Carsten


----------



## teichern (7. März 2019)

Aber Du solltest tatsächlich mal Deine Preisvorstellung angeben, dann können sich die "Kämpfer" gleich richtig positionieren.


----------



## Regelwerk (7. März 2019)

Danke für die ausführliche Antwort Carsten!

Ich wollte maximal *1.500 bis 2.000 € für die Technik* ausgeben und dafür möglichst klares Wasser bekommen. Ich möchte beim Verbau jedwede Teichfolie mit Steinen und Kies kaschieren (mir ist klar, dass ich dann 1x im Jahr das Wasser abpumpen und den Teichboden mit einem Hochdruckreiniger vom Schlamm befreien muss).
Ziel wäre es, bis auf den Teichboden (1,2m) klare Sicht zu haben.  

Zur Arbeit der Teichpumpe:

Hier schweben mir 2 Option vor. Über konstruktives Feedback und die Zerstreuung nicht umsetzbarer Vorstellungen bin ich wie gesagt sehr dankbar.

Option 1: Die Teichpumpe soll am Teichboden arbeiten und der Zweitanschluss betreibt zusätzlich einen Skimmer (Aquaskim). 
Option 2: Teichpumpe soll in einem Wandskimmer arbeiten und durch den gegenüberliegenden Bachlauf (4,5m Teichbreite) in ihrer Strömungswirkung unterstützt werden. Hier bin ich mir aber nicht sicher, ob die Zirkulation (durch dieses Zusammenspiel) ausreichend wäre. Gerne jeglicher Input eurerseits zur Sinhaftigkeit dieses Unterfangens. Der Vorteil den ich hierin sehe, ist dass die Technik komplett außer Sicht am Teichrand verbaut wird. 

Zu deiner Anmerkung bzgl. der *Dreckecken* hatten ich auch schon überlegt in wie fern ich diese *mit Strömungsoptionen reduzieren* könnte. Ist jetzt nur meine ungeschulte Amateurmeinung, aber macht hier eine waagerechte unter der Wasseroberfläche verlaufende Lufteinführung über so etwas wie einen *AquaOxy* Sinn oder hat diese Option nicht genug Power um Wasser einen Meter weit ins Teichzentrum zu drücken? Muss man hierfür direkt auf *zusätzliche Pumpen* zurückgreifen?

*Laub* ist in gewissem Maße gegeben, würde aber durch Teichnetz bzw. Skimmer angegangen werden.

Ich plane keine Klärstrecke ein. Lediglich die im den unterschiedlichen Wassertiefen liegenden Pflanzen (sofern man das dazuzählen kann).

Nach dem Bau wird erst einmal kein weiterer Ausbau erfolgen, die Gefahr dass meine einmal angeschaffte Technik also durch Erweiterungen und überbordenden Fischbesatz nachträglich überfordert werden könnte schließe ich daher eher aus.


----------



## teichern (7. März 2019)

Regelwerk schrieb:


> Ich möchte beim Verbau jedwede Teichfolie mit Steinen und Kies kaschieren (mir ist klar, dass ich dann 1x im Jahr das Wasser abpumpen und den Teichboden mit einem Hochdruckreiniger vom Schlamm befreien muss).
> Ziel wäre es, bis auf den Teichboden (1,2m) klare Sicht zu haben.



Wenn es nur um das "kaschieren" der Teichfolie geht, kannst Du den Aufwand mit Kies sparen. Die Folie wird innerhalb kürzester Zeit mit einem sehr schönen Algenteppich bewachsen sein. Bei mir ist der z.B. nach einer Grundreinigung im Oktober selbst über den Winter wieder schnell zu einem wirklich wunderschönen kurzhaar Rasen gewachsen.

Wenn Du wirklich keine Bodenabläufe und Filterkammer bauen möchtest, bleibt auch noch ein Vliesfilter mit Trommel, der über eine begrenzte Größe von Biologie verfügt, wie der Genesis EVO3 500 oder Crystal Clear CCV 500. Dazu eine günstige Pumpe und Du hast eine gute Lösung. Wenn es dann mehr Fische werden, bzw. die vorhandenen wachsen, kann man noch immer mit einer Biokammer erweitern. Gebraucht findest Du einige der VF in Kleinanzeigen, bzw. bei Händlern. Diese Filter lassen sich auch wieder leicht verkaufen, wenn doch mal erweitert wird.


----------



## Regelwerk (7. März 2019)

Mir gefällt ein Teichboden aus Kies und die Auskleidung der verschiedenen Teichtiefenübergänge durch größere Steine optisch sehr. Weder Sand/Lehm noch Algenteppich direkt auf Folie kommen dem nach meiner persönlichen Optikvorstellung nahe. Hier einmal ein Bild, das weder Maße noch die Form meines Teiches beschreibt. Lediglich die Art des Keis und Steinverbaus auf der Teichfolie. Diese Optik möchte ich unter allen Umständen so haben. 
https://ddfc4fe9cdc405be1bb0-b13d90...sl.cf1.rackcdn.com/29000/29208/firstpond2.jpg
* defekter Link entfernt *

Bzgl. deiner Vliesfiltervorschläge sind wir mit 3-4.000 € alleine für den Filter leider weit über meinem Budget. Klar kann ich mich jetzt auf die Suche nach evtl. Gebrauchtteilen machen, aber da fehlt mir jedwede Garantie eines Neugeräts.


----------



## DbSam (7. März 2019)

Hallo Richtlinie,

na, anhand der verlinkten Bilder klinke ich mich mal kurz wieder ein:
So langsam nähern wir uns doch Deiner Vorstellung von einem Teich ...

Zuerst und das aus zwanzigjähriger Erfahrung:

Eine Pumpe und deren Schlauch im Teich ist immer große Sch$%%$%
Daher: Ein Bodenablauf ist durch nichts zu ersetzen

Die Gewässerrandgestaltung in Bild 1 und 2 (Folie/Erde) kaschiert durch Steine ist große Sch$%%$%
Kies im Teich ist große Sch$%%$% (hatte ich zwar nicht, aber dafür eine Art größere, runde Flusskiesel)
Zur Klarstellung: Alles was Sch$%%$% ist, ist große Sch$%%$%.

Die angelegten Steinmauern zwischen den Ebenen dagegen, die finde ich optisch gut und schön.  
Ebenso der Wasserfall, falls Du ihn auch so hinbekommen solltest.

Kies:
Statt dem Kies auf der Ebene solltest Du wirklich über ein Sand/Lehm-Gemisch nachdenken, da sich dann dort kein Mulm absetzen kann und ebenso die Fadenlagen keine Chance haben. Und, eigentlich noch wichtiger: Die Goldfische können gründeln und halten Dir somit diese Bereiche sauber.

Gewässerrand:
Eine Wulst, abgedeckt durch Steine ...
Hatte ich, muss man nicht haben. Andauernd frickelt man die Steine zurecht, damit die 'olle' Folie nicht zu sehen ist ... 

Pumpe und Schlauch im Teich:
Das "Gelumpsch" bekommst Du in solch einem kleinen Teich nicht ordentlich versteckt. Wirklich nicht.


btw., Wasserfall:
Dieser sollte meines Erachtens nach nur zur Deko zugeschaltet werden können.
Und zwar, weil:

ein ungünstig angelegter Wasserfall sehr laut sein kann. Man sollte den dauerhaften Geräuschpegel nicht unterschätzen.
(Man muss also mehrere Tests machen und das Wasser möglichst gleichmäßig und nicht sehr tief fallen lassen. Es sollte eher 'gleiten'. Spritzen vermeiden.)
durch einen Wasserfall sehr starke Temperaturschwankungen entstehen können. Das mögen die Fische nicht gar so sehr.
Gerade in den kühlen Monaten trägt ein solch großer/breiter Wasserfall sehr zur Auskühlung bei. Im Sommer halt andersrum ...

um solche Schwankungen zu vermeiden/zu minimieren, ist ein größeres Wasservolumen erforderlich
für solch einen Wasserfall wegen der großen/größeren Höhendifferenz eine stärkere Pumpe erforderlich ist.
D.h., man benötigt höchstwahrscheinlich zwei Pumpen. Eine für die normale Zirkulation und eine für den Wasserfall.
Oder man programmiert sich eine Steuerung und kauft sich ein elektrisch steuerbares Dreiwegeventil. Der Wasserfall kann dann per astronomischer Uhr und auch über Differenz Wasser- zu Lufttemperatur geregelt werden.

Tipps zum Filter:
Gut, ein Kostenrahmen ist gesetzt.
Was ich dann immer mache/denke/überlege:

Sch$%%$%, ist das viel Geld ... 
Bekomme ich dann dafür "mein sauberes Wasser"?
Ist dieser groß genug für meinen Teich + Fische, gibt es eine Vorfilterung?

Wenn ich bei diesem Preis noch etwas mehr Geld ausgebe - habe ich dann evtl. weniger Arbeit und noch viel mehr 'sauberererereres' Wasser?
Wie oft kaufe ich mir einen Filter?
Erhöhe ich vielleicht meinen Preisrahmen? "Denn oft ist mehr manchmal weniger ..."

Falls nicht, warum?
Und das sind genau diese Fragen, welche Du Dir nur selbst beantworten kannst.

Ansonsten:
Ich™ würde mich höchstwahrscheinlich in den Clinch mit der Geldbörse begeben und trommeln ...
Aber das ist halt alles wieder sehr subjektiv gesehen und geschrieben. Ich schäme mich dafür ...  


Gruß Carsten

PS:
Das alles ist nur meine persönliche Meinung und diese muss sich mit keiner anderen decken.
Sehr gern kann man auch alles anders sehen/machen/anlegen.  

Edit und PPS:
Vergiss nicht, den Fischen die nötige Tiefe zu geben.

Edit II und PPPS:


Regelwerk schrieb:


> (mir ist klar, dass ich dann 1x im Jahr das Wasser abpumpen und den Teichboden mit einem Hochdruckreiniger vom Schlamm befreien muss).


Das gefällt weder dem Teich, noch den Fischen.
Und nach der ersten derartigen Aktion Dir auch nicht mehr.


----------



## teichern (7. März 2019)

Regelwerk schrieb:


> Bzgl. deiner Vliesfiltervorschläge sind wir mit 3-4.000 € alleine für den Filter leider weit über meinem Budget. Klar kann ich mich jetzt auf die Suche nach evtl. Gebrauchtteilen machen, aber da fehlt mir jedwede Garantie eines Neugeräts.



Wenn Du keinen gebrauchten Filter kaufen willst, bleiben eigentlich nur noch DIY Lösungen. Allerdings kann man bei den o.g. VF auch gebraucht kaum etwas falsch machen.

Wenn der Teich ohnehin neu angelegt wird, mach das Loch einfach größer, verlege Bodenabläufe, unterteile es und lege eine Filterkammer an. Mit Anschluß zum Kanal könnte man diese dann sogar ganz traditionell mit Bürsten, Japanmatte und Konsorten anlegen. Besser natürlich ein mechanischer Filter wie TF oder EBF und Moving Bed Kammer. Das sieht am Ende perfekt aus und Du hast auf ewig ein gut laufendes System. Viele hier (mich eingeschlossen) würden sich wünschen nochmals diese Chance zu haben, und keiner würde dann auf Bodenabläufe verzichten. Alleine die Stromkosten rechtfertigen diesen Mehraufwand schon und wir können alle davon ausgehen, dass Strom in den nächsten Jahren ein noch größeres Ausschlußkriterium für den Teichbetrieb sein wird.


----------



## DbSam (7. März 2019)

Na ja, Herr "Pfützern", 
(Sorry, ich bin heute so drauf... )

Kirche - Dorf. 
Es soll nur ein 10m³ Teich werden.


D. h., ein Bodenablauf, 110er KG nach oben führen, dort per Reduzierung die Pumpe anschließen oder eine Minipumpenkammer setzen.
Von der Pumpe mit einem 2 Zoll Schlauch oder PE-Rohr, dies so kurz wie möglich, an den Filter anschließen.
Der Filter sollte so gesetzt werden, dass der Auslauf knapp über oberen Wasserstand ist. Das Auslaufrohr in den Teich führen.
Dann verbraucht dieses Konstrukt nicht mehr Energie als ein pumpenbetriebenes Schwerkraftsystem. Energiesparender ist hier nur ein Lufthebersystem, welches aber bei sehr weichem Wasser zu anderen Problemen führen kann.

Der Wasserfall ist 'Show' und wird mit einer zweiten Pumpe betrieben. Diese kann ihr Wasser aus einer zweiten Foliendurchführung beziehen.
Irgendwie so würde ich an die Sache heran gehen  ... 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Teichfreund77 (7. März 2019)

Für mich klingt es so als hättest du schon den Teich gebaut Ohne Bodenablauf.
Diesen kann nachher auch noch setzen, wenn es möglich ist.

Wenn du es schaffst nur bei Goldfischen zu bleiben, dann sind 2000€ eine menge Geld für einen Filter.
Wichtig wäre es in 1 oder 2 Jahren zu den Goldfischen einen Sonnenbarsch zu setzen oder eine __ Goldorfe, damit der Nachwuchs reduziert wird.
Sonst werden aus deinen 10 Goldis in 2-3 Jahren mehre Hundert.

Den Teich ganz ablassen solltest du nicht, sonst wird die Biologie jedes mal zerstört.
Ein paar __ Schnecken sind auch ganz Praktisch für einen Teich.
Einen Bachlauf wurde ich auch nur als zusätzlichen Wassereffekt laufen lassen, die Gründe hat DbSam ja schon geschrieben.

Die Pumpe sollte immer am Tiefsten Punkt im Teich liegen bzw. auf einen Stein, sonst saugt Sie Schlamm ein, den du nicht im Filter willst sondern im Teich.
Alle paar Jahre wirst du dann den Schlamm mit einem Sauger aus dem Teich hohlen müssen, aber auf keinen Fall alles.

PeBo z.b betreibt einen Spaltsieb und dann einen CBF 350 als Filter, wie gut die Filter sind und wie oft du diese reinigen musst kann ich dir nicht sagen.
Ich hatte mal einen Oase Screenmatic 90.000 von der Funktion fand ich Ihn sehr gut, nur zur der Zeit hatte mein Teich Überbesatz und ich musste im Sommer alle 4 Tage die Schwämme Quetschen..

Einen genauen Filter Tipp zu geben ist sehr Schwer ohne den Teich genau zu kennen, DbSam hatte ja schon gefragt ob viele Blätter rein fallen können, Blütenstaub, mehr als 6h volle Sonne usw.

Gruß


----------



## Regelwerk (7. März 2019)

Nein, der Teich soll erst im nächsten Monat gebaut werden. Wie ich aber bereits eingangs gesagt habe, bin ich - was die Technik anbelangt - eher an einer fertigen Herstellerlösung als an einem Eigenbau interessiert. Da Oase der Marktführer ist, ich keinerlei Erfahrung mit dem Filtermarkt habe und ein nahegelegener Teichhandel Oase-Pumpen verbaut und verkauft, schien mir eine Preiskalkulation auf dieser Basis schlüssig. Die Oase-Pumpen in dem dortigen Handel schienen bei den dortigen Teichen gute Arbeit zu leisten, dennoch möchte ich nicht auf das Wort des Händlers alleine vertrauen, dass die dortigen Pumpen dort "seit 20 Jahren" ihre Arbeit leisten und in der Tat absolutes Klarwasser bis zum Boden produzieren. Evtl. hilft er dem Ergebnis durch weitere Hilfsmittel nach - wie gesagt ich bin kein Profi und möchte daher nach Möglichkeit Erfahrungen anderer Teichbesitzer mit Oase- oder ähnlichen Herstellergeräten mitnehmen.

Den Teich im Herbst oder Frühling ablassen und vom Schlamm bereinigen ist im Koiteichbereich vielleicht auf Grund deren Empfindlichkeit nicht so üblich, was ich aber bislang an deutschen und amerikanischen Teichen so im Internet gefunden habe (und ich kann mich irren) (Teichreport, Aquascape, etc.), scheint es bei mit Steinen und Kies verbauten Teichen eher die Regel als die Ausnahme zu sein. Mit unterschiedlicher Sichtweise, wann der bessere Zeitpunkt ist, um vor dem Sommer die Teichbiologie wieder herzustellen (Herbst oder Frühling). Außerdem habe ich so jedes Jahr einen sauberen Stein / Kiesboden wie im verlinkten Bild, der andernfalls früher oder später zuschlammt. Wie gesagt, ich bin nicht an einem Bodenablauf /Eigenbau interessiert von daher macht das so schon für mich Sinn.

Meine Frage bezog sich eher darauf, die Filterleistung der angesprochenen Produkte realistisch abschätzen zu können. Ich gestehe jedem zu, dass er Herstellerprodukte wie die von mir beschriebenen für Schund und Eigenbaulösungen für überlegen hält. Für mich kommt aber nun einmal nur eine Herstellerlösung in Frage.


----------



## DbSam (7. März 2019)

Nun, um nur Deine Anfrage zu beantworten:
Dann würde ich eher Option A empfehlen, wegen der Grobschmutzabscheidung und


DbSam schrieb:


> Ich kenne einen Koiteich, welcher mit einem Screenmatic² und nachgelagerter Pflanzenklärstrecke gefiltert wird:
> topklares Wasser und (laut Aussage, nicht selbst gemessen) guten Wasserwerten.




Gruß Carsten


----------



## Regelwerk (7. März 2019)

Danke Carsten, das hilft mir weiter!


----------



## Teichfreund77 (7. März 2019)

Da würde ich dann Carstens Meinung teilen.
Wichtig ist das der Teich nicht den ganzen Tag in der Sonne liegt und nicht zu viele Blätter im Herbst rein fallen.
Den Teich ablassen finde ich Persönlich nicht Sinnvoll, aber muss ja jeder selber wissen.
Bei den Pumpen kann man auch Billigere nehmen die halten genau so lange und brauchen auch nicht mehr Strom.

Dein Filter wird eher die Grobe reinging machen, da du ja eine große Biologie hast.
Schau dir noch mal den Filtomatic CWS25000 oder einen Filtoclear 30000 an.
Ich denke aber ein Screenmatic 60000 wird wohl am ehesten passen.

Nicht zu viele Fische ein setzen.
Den Schlauch von der Pumpe zum Filter so Groß wie möglich und so kurz wie nötig.

Da du ja erst noch bauen möchtest lass dir Zeit bis du dir sicher bist.
Bei den Goldis finde ich die Shubunkins sehr schön.


----------

